# Kaufberatung für ein 3d fernseher der für denn rechner sein soll



## manu909090 (12. Februar 2012)

*Kaufberatung für ein 3d fernseher der für denn rechner sein soll*

Hallo liebes Forum

Ich bin mir grade am kopf zerbrechen welchen Fernseher ich holen soll.
Der Fernseher  wird weit weg stehn und ist nur für so sachen wie zb Crysis 2 in 3D Gedacht.
also ich habe mir   paar geräte ausgesucht:

LED-TVs - LG LED-TV 32LW4500 81 cm (32") 3D, FullHD, 400Hz, 7x 3D-Brillen | neckermann.de

LED-TVs - Samsung LED-TV UE32D6200TSXZG 80 cm (32") FullHD+ 200Hz,3D fähig | neckermann.de

LED-TVs - Toshiba 3D-LED-TV 32TL838G 81 cm (32") FullHD 200Hz (AMR) + DVB-T/C | neckermann.de

LED-TVs - Samsung LED-TV UE32D6510WSXZG 80 cm (32") FullHD, 3D-fähig,200Hz | neckermann.de

Die 2 Samsung modele haben integriertes internet was ich nicht wirklich brauche da  ich ja ein rechner anschliesen werde.


Also ich hatte an den LG LED-TV 32LW4500 gedacht der hat top Bewertung hat die kino 3d Technologie eigentlich alles was ich brauche.
Auser ihr findet was wo ich sagen muss ne das passt soweit nicht.

Welchen könnt ihr mir empfehlen von denn modelen.
falls es wichtig ist habe ein  neun rechner mit 2x 570 Phantom grafikarten 16gb ram 

Falls ihr wissen wollt warum ich  ein fernseher als bildschirm hole?
weil es keine  ab 32 zoll gibt maximal 27 leider.:thumbup:

Falls ihr wissen wollt warum ich ein fernseher als bildschirm hole?
weil es keine ab 32 zoll gibt maximal 27 leider.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2012)

Also, da musst Du mal gnauer schauen - 3D per Nividia 3DVision geht ja nur mit der passenden Brille und 120Hz-Monitor, das ist was ganz anderes als das 3D bei LCD-Geräten mit deren eigenen Brillen, und beim LG zB ist das nochmal eine andere Art von Brille. Da muss so weit ich weiß dann eine Software von LG für den PC dafür sorgen, dass das Spielebild in 3D gewandelt wird, das ist dann also wie gesagt kein nividia-3D.

Hast Du denn schon Meinungen gefunden, laut denen auch Spiele in 3D damit klappen?


----------



## Zocker15xD (12. Februar 2012)

Dazu gibts doch schon einen Thread, oder? Und da haben wir dir ja den LG empfohlen...


----------



## manu909090 (12. Februar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, da musst Du mal gnauer schauen - 3D per Nividia 3DVision geht ja nur mit der passenden Brille und 120Hz-Monitor, das ist was ganz anderes als das 3D bei LCD-Geräten mit deren eigenen Brillen, und beim LG zB ist das nochmal eine andere Art von Brille. Da muss so weit ich weiß dann eine Software von LG für den PC dafür sorgen, dass das Spielebild in 3D gewandelt wird, das ist dann also wie gesagt kein nividia-3D.
> 
> Hast Du denn schon Meinungen gefunden, laut denen auch Spiele in 3D damit klappen?



leider habe ich nichts gefunden das ist es ja :/


----------



## manu909090 (12. Februar 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Dazu gibts doch schon einen Thread, oder? Und da haben wir dir ja den LG empfohlen...



ja empfohlen ja aber das problem ist das ich nicht weis ob er  tauglich ist und da ich denn namen vom thema nicht ändern konnte habe ich ein neues gemacht.
Falls das falsch war sry^^


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2012)

Wa definitiv NICHT geht ist halt Nvidia 3D-Vision. Du musst am besten mal bei LG online das Handbuch runterladen, ob da irgendwas von 3D bei Spielen steht. Das müsste dann eben eine Zusatzsoftware machen, ansonsten ist das maximal eine Art 3D-Simuation des 2D-Bildes, das der PC sendet.


----------



## manu909090 (12. Februar 2012)

Also hab mir das handbuch runtergeladen und leider nichts  gefunden sollte dann wohl mal bei lg anrufen oder


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2012)

ja, das wäre das beste. 

Wenn es nvidia-3D sein soll, muss es halt ein geeigneter Monitor sein: 3D Bildschirme − Die aktuellsten 3D Bildschirme vergleichen und kaufen  plus eine 3D-Brille von Nvidia. Wenn die Brille aber zum TV gehört, dann muss es ein 3D-Film sein oder aber der Fernseher oder eine Software für den Fernseher muss es dann in 3D wandeln bzw es versuchen.


----------



## manu909090 (13. Februar 2012)

okay also ich habe mir das hier ausgesucht
Monitore - Samsung SyncMaster S27A950D 3D, HDMI, DisplayPort | neckermann.de

der sollte ja   gehen oder ?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

Da hast Du genau das gleiche: da musst Du auch rauskriegen, ob der Monitor auch für SPiele 3D kann. Da dort was von "Treiber CD" steht, könnte es sein, dass der Monitor bzw eine Software dann 3D erzeugt, und auch bei zB alternate schreib einer, dass es bei SPielen geht: Samsung SyncMaster S27A950D

Und auch amazon Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Samsung SyncMaster S27A950D 68,6 cm (27 Zoll) Widescreen LED Monitor (HDMI, 2ms Reaktionszeit) schwarz

Es scheint halt je nach SPiel auch zu gehen oder nicht zu gehen und mal besser und mal schlechter. 


Aber wie gesagt: für 3D, was von der Nvidia-Karte selbst kommt, müsste man 3D-Vision nutzen mit einer Nvidia-Brille. Wenn Du also noch eine Nvidia-Brill dazunimmt, hättest Du wirklich auch 3D von Nivdia. Da wäre dann die Frage, ob Du nicht gleich einen der Monitore nimmst, die im Link von Nvidia drinstehen, plus Brille.


----------



## manu909090 (13. Februar 2012)

jo das problem ist nur das ich mir denn bildschirm  bei neckermann holen will und die haben keine von denn die 27 zoll groß sind ... also  teoretisch wen ich mir  so ein nvidia kit kaufe mit brille kann ich es  auch auf dem 
LED-TVs - LG LED-TV 32LW4500 81 cm (32") 3D, FullHD, 400Hz, 7x 3D-Brillen | neckermann.de

echtes 3d  von nvidia zocken  hab ich das also richtig verstanden?


----------



## manu909090 (13. Februar 2012)

jo das problem ist nur das ich mir denn bildschirm  bei neckermann holen will und die haben keine von denn die 27 zoll groß sind ... also  teoretisch wen ich mir  so ein nvidia kit kaufe mit brille kann ich es  auch auf dem 
LED-TVs - LG LED-TV 32LW4500 81 cm (32") 3D, FullHD, 400Hz, 7x 3D-Brillen | neckermann.de

echtes 3d  von nvidia zocken  hab ich das also richtig verstanden?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2012)

nee, eben nicht. Für das Nvidia-3D brauchst du einen LCD/Monitor mit 120Hz, den Nvidia auch aks kompatibel angibt - ich weiß gar nicht, ob das mit irgendeinem LCD-TV überhaupt geht. Das beim LG ist ein LG-eigenes 3D, das könnte zwar auch ganz gut funktionieren, aber ich weiß es nicht, da kaum jemand 3D bei SPielen nutzt - da gibt es noch immer sehr wenig Erfahrungen. 

Hier nochmal das, was Du für Nvidia-3D-Vision brauchst: 3D Vision Systemanforderungen – Welches 3D Vision Kit ist das richtige für Dich? und wenn Du mal auf "unterstützte 3D-Fernseher" gehst, stehen da nur einige Modelle von Mitsubishi.

Und hier auch FAQs: 3D Vision FAQ – Hilfe und Unterstützung zum 3D Vision Brillenkit zB direkt die erste Frage: "_3D Vision kompatible LCD-Bildschirme – ... unterstützen 120 Hz Eingangssignale und eine Bildwiederholrate von 120 Hz. Manche LCD-HDTVs auf dem Markt liefern eine Bildwiederholrate von 120 Hz, unterstützen aber nur 60 Hz Eingangssignale über HDMI oder Dual-Link DVI. ..._." => das soll wohl heißen, dass das dann nicht ausreicht. 

3D mit Nvidia, wenn Du nicht einen der von nvidia genannten Monitore nimmst, ist halt immer eine schwere Sache und auch ehrlich gesagt nicht grad weit verbreitet. Es kommt ja noch dazu, dass Du bei Nvidia-3D nur die halbe Leistung von 2D hast, da die Grafikkarte ja pro AUge getrennt immer ein Bild berechnen muss, d.h statt zB 50FPS in 2D schafft die Karte dann nur 25FPS, also je 25 pro Auge. Das sind zwar in der Summe dann auch 50FPS, aber da es abwechelnd pro Auge ist, empfindest Du es wie 25FPS.


----------

